# Rescissions



## pacodemountainside (May 27, 2014)

I have noted recently rescissions have become  a  very  popular topic and there are multiple postings in different threads.

It would appear to me  a  separate category titled  say RESCISSIONS would facilitate newbies   dealing with this problem.

It could include  legal addresses  for Developers on   stickies as well as  sample  forms and time periods for  various  jurisdictions.

And,  a running total of  bucks  saved by potential victims that TUGGERS  rescued.


----------



## DeniseM (May 27, 2014)

At the top of Buying/Selling/Renting, there is a Sticky, with that information:  

*Sticky: How do I rescind (cancel) my timeshare purchase?*

The problem with posting addresses is that the address might change on the rescinding Docs, and the buyer might send their letter to the address provided by TUG, and miss the chance to rescind.


----------



## TUGBrian (May 27, 2014)

is already a thread for your second item too:

http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=196108


are you signed up for the newsletter?  both of these articles have been featured in the newsletter in recent weeks

http://tug2.com/newsletter


----------



## Passepartout (May 27, 2014)

A sample rescission (fill-in the blanks) letter might be helpful in the stickies. I know that citing the applicable statute for each state is impossible, but probably unnecessary. I've seen lots of posts from newbies who want the right verbiage and are scared that if they don't get it right, they won't get the rescission.

Rescission seems to run in cycles. This time of year, when school is just out, and young families start traveling brings out the predatory salesweasels. It's also the prime time for TUG to help as many as possible to avoid the pitfalls.

Jim


----------



## TUGBrian (May 27, 2014)

there is a quick and easy sample in the advice article linked above.

folks are usually pretty on the ball with getting folks to rescind when they come here looking for info about their new purchase.

dates back years, doing all those searches for rescission threads was very enlightening!


----------



## pacodemountainside (May 27, 2014)

TUGBrian said:


> is already a thread for your second item too:
> 
> http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=196108
> 
> ...




No, I do not receive the TUG newsletter. Guess I should sign up.

You and Denise confirm what I was pointing out that the information is available in a number of places, but based on newbie posts they do not see. Most are upset about losing $10K-$20K, whatever and not familiar with intricacies of TUG and the wealth of knowledge that does require some savvy to fully use.

Thinking back to my system designing days it was always a challenge to establish a common data base where consistent data was available to all based on authorized access level.

Of course, addresses, people, names, etc. do change and a clear caveat would be needed to stress importance of going by document in hand.


----------



## Makai Guy (May 27, 2014)

Well, the sad fact is, if we put a huge red sign in large blinking neon letters on the top of every page that said "CLICK HERE FOR RESCISSION INFORMATION" those same upset folks would come here, never see it, and post a HELP ME message.


----------



## Passepartout (May 27, 2014)

I'll be darned. I guess I just enter the site directly to the BBS. I'm glad the sign is there, big neon letters and all. We may never know then, how many people we've helped. BRAVO, TUG!

Jim


----------



## TUGBrian (May 27, 2014)

dont forget to follow us on twitter and or facebook, occasionally something useful gets posted you might not have seen before! =)

http://twitter.com/tugtimeshare

http://facebook.com/timeshareusersgroup


----------



## siesta (May 28, 2014)

TUGBrian said:


> dont forget to follow us on twitter and or facebook, occasionally something useful gets posted you might not have seen before! =)
> 
> http://twitter.com/tugtimeshare
> 
> http://facebook.com/timeshareusersgroup


I never knew tug had either of these. I must have missed the big red sign with neon flashing lights. Thanks, will be following


----------



## uscav8r (May 30, 2014)

Makai Guy said:


> Well, the sad fact is, if we put a huge red sign in large blinking neon letters on the top of every page that said "CLICK HERE FOR RESCISSION INFORMATION" those same upset folks would come here, never see it, and post a HELP ME message.


:rofl:
Yes, so true. I've probably been one of those!

In all seriousness, though, we regulars probably enable such behavior by rushing to provide advice when perhaps we should really be giving the newbie a nice welcome, a _short_ thought of advice, and then finish off with a URL to the appropriate page. (Again, I'm probably just as guilty of "enabling" as anyone else.)

If we don't "train" newcomers to be self sufficient, they may never quite learn how to find the info independently and they'll just keep coming back to the well.


----------

